# Drunk Tank-3-7-14: special edition



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

I have plans to make a special subform for our friend so if you could post tonight's drunk tank in here and for the next couple days I'd appreciate it


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Running to the liquor store!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Check out the size of that backyard!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Two in already. Cheers to VTE, and fudgey


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

I will be here shortly.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Present.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

my tablet doesn't like to quote people, but I was going to quote the running to the liquor store and ask...

were you ruuunnning?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2014)

I offer the following:

_"to absent friends
to those we have met
to those we have yet to meet
to those who have left us for a while
and to those who have left us forever

let us lift our glasses
and drink a toast
that they may abide in our hearts forever

to absent friends"_


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL!!! I was just getting ready to create a thread for this. Well done RG!

PRESENT AND ACCOUNTED FOR SIR!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

yhmmmm whisky


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> yhmmmm whisky


Figured you would like that. It was for my friends from Oakland who were in town last weekend.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

you know no photos are needed of what is here at my house


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't drink much but I see a shot or two of this in my near future.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

^^ I couldn't pronounce that stone cold sober


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> I don't drink much but I see a shot or two of this in my near future.


Is that what you were going to give me for fixing that laptop?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't drink much but I see a shot or two of this in my near future.
> ...


That's the stuff. They do shots of that stuff after Church on Sundays. I may have to linger in the bar for a bit this week.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Gotta run a kid to the rec center for kids night out the the drinking can begin :-(


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

cause I'm gonna sit right here, at the end of this pier...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

LOL Flyer, after church?! EPIC


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 7, 2014)

I've got some ramen if someone can bring some scotch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 7, 2014)

quarter pitcher of margarittas for me at diner tonight. Definitely feeling it...that warm fuzzy


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Finiishinf @3yimexfpf &amp;4


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL Flyer, after church?! EPIC


Buy a couple of shots to support the church. I think the Serbs are on to something.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL Flyer, after church?! EPIC
> ...


True dat!!!!


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

tequila.

Herradura.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Who's old enough???

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIoSPevvsds


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Mat would have been too young for drivin n cryin but this is a song I ha e always wanted my friends to play at my funeral or funeral after party

I can't find them singing it. But it's " check your tears at the door"


http://youtu.be/ZkDoxX1lMn4


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Fuckyeah


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo

apparently we are all on the same track of thinking


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

^^^in my top 5


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

airwolf.... we had a swivley chair at my grams that we would play airwolf on and it would be the helicpter and we had plastic connecting bunnies to make guns... oh that was a long time ago


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Who's old enough???


I always liked the music for that show.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJZ3bcPr-Ds


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

6 user(s) are reading this topic6 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users


engineergurl, NJmike PE, knight1fox3, envirotex, wilheldp_PE, Road Guy


who represents?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

What is all this sad music business? NJMike, this is how we lighten the mood....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjBBDJ5OiT0


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay... one of my favorite VT memories... his futon cover had labs on it... that futon cover made him so happy


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

In true VT style... NSFW

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wjbTruO4Ko


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

CKY!!!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

Another VT story... real life phone call... to the best of EG's drunken memory...

EG-- hey Vt, how you doing?

Vt- not bad short round, how are you?

EG-- did you just call me fat?

Vt- uhhh... no... i don't think so

EG-- well you said i'm short and round... are you sure?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oT1902pVlsE&amp;app=desktop


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> What is all this sad music business?  NJMike, this is how we lighten the mood....


Fuck yeah


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> What is all this sad music business?  NJMike, this is how we lighten the mood....


The Dude: Do you find them much, these, stolen cars?

Younger Cop: Sometimes. Wouldn't hold out much hope for the tape deck though.

Older Cop: Or the Creedence.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Check out the size of that backyard!


Mines bigger


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

That's not what she said


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Who's old enough???


I always like see thee show for the e show


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> That's not what she said


Uh huh


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> 6 user(s) are reading this topic
> 
> 6 members, 0 guests, 0 anonymous users
> 
> ...


I representin


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

We're going g streaking in the quad

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Is RG drunk yet??? I say we lock all threads except THIS one! BOOM!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Top bichts


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Top bichts


nottop


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Can I say fuck


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Fucj fukity fuck fuck fuck


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

F


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

U


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Neo maxi zoom dweebies


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome to McDonald's may I help youuuuuui


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

I have something smart to say but I might mess my pantss


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Top bichts
> ...


Yeah I know I said duck


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Fudhey


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Fick


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Fudgey


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Putting ki Tito bed. Back in a minute


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

MS, get me a hand grenade...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

I was all by myself. No one was looking


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone seen Wilson?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm always looking Neo. What is the Matrix....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Anyone seen Wilson?


Wilson was banned...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I'm always looking Neo.  What is the Matrix....


The World that has been pulled over our eyes


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Ficker didn't stand a chance


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Where the duck is dug?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Ficker didn't stand a chance


Isn't that shuff mountain wayer


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

DEX!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Did someone say Long Duck Dong???

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gy-aFrypqA


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

It's good and cheap enou the to get me drnk


----------



## roscodog05 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dug is my bitch


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm a chep drunk


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

If we ever meet up well get cheap drunk tofether


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

PENIS!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Works dir me


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Thee I said it


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the size of that backyard!
> ...


wow... I got more in the front AND in the back then either of you probably


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

I was in the poool


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Mines growing out of control right now BBC it's so war. And wet


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Warm and wet


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Need to start trimming it


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

don't you all be spamming non-sense... shush it...

EG's next favorite memory of VT--- "I don't know what happened, I woke up in the bathtub"


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

All the pussies in the neighborhood are playing in it alle day


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Silly strays


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Who's old enough???
> 
> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIoSPevvsds


I have the techno remix in my car...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

No jike I have a friend who claims he sleeps off hangivera by sleeping in a barhrub or shower with the water runnuung on him


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Time sod snuggle time with wife on couch with movie. May nor see y'all till tomorrow


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep fighting the good fight


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Pirce

Yes top

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Spam


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> If we ever meet up well get cheap drunk tofether


I already tried to, you stood me up!!!! LOL


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 7, 2014)

A video that spawned a lot of inside jokes between me and VTE. Especially the "Lincoln Money Shot" channel.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Stop going to new orleans


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

I am a slow poster.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

That's too far


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Yo


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Getting evil eye from wife


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Gotta really go this time


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

I will forever be some chick on the internet in Alabama to someone


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

That's what sex about living in NJ. Too far from shit, oh yeah and jusy about everything else


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Sitting out by the pond by our house with the dog.... Tequila in a chic fil a cup.... Shouldn't have brought the dog... Coyotes everywhere....


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Sux


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Sex


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Wrap itup


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Trust me


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Rex


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

HA I just got that... wrap it up


----------



## roscodog05 (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Trust me


Seriously. Dumb ass doesn't know when to stop


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> HA I just got that... wrap it up


Yeah and I'm slow


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Wrap itup




You're one to talk, 6-weeker!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

roscodog05 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me
> ...


Find out what happens to people when they call senior members "dumbass". I dare you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Wrap itup
> ...


And enter the TRASH talker...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> roscodog05 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


I'll do it...LOL


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 7, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Count me in


We'll come too the pirtt RW


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

I really don't like the settings on my home computer when it comes to this site. At work, if I hit the back button the "Vew new thread" search refreshes. Here is doesn't. Then, I have to switch it to "compatibility mode" so I can quote and/or copy/paste.

piece of shit computer


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I really don't like the settings on my home computer when it comes to this site.  At work, if I hit the back button the "Vew new thread" search refreshes.  Here is doesn't.  Then, I have to switch it to "compatibility mode" so I can quote and/or copy/paste.
> 
> piece of shit computer


Using tapatalk


----------



## roscodog05 (Mar 7, 2014)

Where's Wilson?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

tequila and soda fromthw soda stream


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

well with alome


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

it's really hard not to backspace...i do it automatically


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5JicO2bKec

this is really a happy song


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5JicO2bKec
> 
> this is really a happy song


Is so this

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Count me in


RW!!!! Good to see you! And nice beverage choice!



Dexman PE said:


> I really don't like the settings on my home computer when it comes to this site. At work, if I hit the back button the "Vew new thread" search refreshes. Here is doesn't. Then, I have to switch it to "compatibility mode" so I can quote and/or copy/paste.
> 
> piece of shit computer


Mmm...no. Operator error. I actually know what the prob is...lol



engineergurl said:


> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5JicO2bKec
> 
> this is really a happy song


SOOOOOO happy!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you trying to make me cry EG?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't play that video


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Fox, I'm sure you do, and I'm sure it's just a stupid check box in the settings somewhere, but I don't wanna.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

sorry... but it is a happy song if you think about it

how about this one?

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PvebsWcpto


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

BRB, computer is being dumb again


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in
> ...




Gotta drink something good to honor the memory of a great person right?


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

fire it up


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm drunking what's hwre in the house. At least itd 8percent


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

envirotex said:


> fire it up


Are you quoting the Crow??


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > fire it up
> ...


It can't rain all the time


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > fire it up
> ...


no, florida georgia line

fire it up, let's go get this thing stuck


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...


Yes!!!

EDIT: TOP!!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

See fox. I saved you with a line from The Crow


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

you guys love me so it's okay that you quote my songs... just saying


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> you guys love me so it's okay that you quote my songs... just saying


but with nelly

My windows down, my seats back,

My music up, and we ride.

Her legs up on my dashboard,

And it's just the way I like.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

So what?! SO LET'S DANCE!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3A9rLoz_0o


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Gin/tonic? You been hanging around Hudg?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

I should not be in the moeerator control panel with a beer in my ahnd.

HA!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Me and the dog.. Cold and alone out here... Fingers ain't quite warm enough....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

The alcohol helps keep things warm.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Gin/tonic? You been hanging around Hudg?


Nope, but if his drink of choice is G&amp;T then he must have good taste.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

I need to start watching mor eJilly Kimmel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIZht1_JJpM


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM5aW83L_DE


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wrong Dex, you need to do more car chasing with the Bee.....

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyRggcp_EFE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Skary snowman is fhilaroius

season 4:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zKzaA7Tdqw&amp;list=PLP9pz8ZegwgAChJWh232iIUqIBZaLyoV5


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

and drink a beer..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dex, mustang seems faster than bee......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dex, mustang seems faster than bee......


BOOOOM


----------



## Krakosky (Mar 7, 2014)

Here. Unfortunately I don't have the ingredients for a habanero Bloody Mary.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dex, mustang seems faster than bee......


2006 Mustang vs a 1976 Camaro. The Camaro whoops a car 30 years it's junior...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

RW?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> RW?


NO!


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

oh we should take a selfie of us


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

I like RW's answer here too


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't believe Dex didn't comment on my post....LOL


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

I have officially decided MS holds a grudge way too long.


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

What about a 1986 camaro versus Mike Ditka?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

pm me an actual selfie, and i will make one like the oscars.....only EB style


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> What about a 1986 camaro versus Mike Ditka?


Who's driving the bus?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> What about a 1986 camaro versus Mike Ditka?


Ditka wins hands down


----------



## envirotex (Mar 7, 2014)

i just remembered that it's spring break


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Lq3th89P3M

I feel like everyone is whimping out on me


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 7, 2014)

With what? The selfi


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

oh no, it's just my internet being stupid


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

no selfie.

just no.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Can't believe Dex didn't comment on my post....LOL




which one?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0Lcn7IFdAU


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

My son came in while I was waching videos on youtube, got distracted.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> no selfie *camaro*.
> 
> just no.


Fixt


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 7, 2014)

Has anyone seen my starfish?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > no selfie *camaro*.
> ...


I will punch you in the boob.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


Ha ha.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Time for beverage #3

Anyone try the Angry Orchard Green Apple? good stuff


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Time for beverage #3
> 
> Anyone try the Angry Orchard Green Apple? good stuff


I like the Crisp. But can only handle one.....usually...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Even with only a couple, I will end up with a nasty headache the next morning. Probably something to do with the high sugar contant.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

But I just can't stand beer anuymore. Too many "beers" on the market that are nothing more than alcoholic hopps soup.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

ya dude, get a beer, will ya?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Beer = gross


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dJwVVKgbVw


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Only 4 people online right now. Weak


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

HFS

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubGpDoyJvmI

Edit: :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Only 4 people online right now. Weak




Agreed.



Dexman PE said:


> HFS
> 
> Edit: :bananalama:


U just saw this now? SMH


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 7, 2014)

How about a magic trick????


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZoLu2srSFY


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw it earlier, finally remembered to post it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

I love that scene. Best in the entire movie.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Guess I missed out on a bit. Will catch up on this show tomorrow


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Saw Olympus Has Fallen. Not a bad flick, but soooooooooooooo improbable


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Saw Olympus Has Fallen. Not a bad flick, but soooooooooooooo improbable


Mostly because the only one who wants the White House are a bunch of backstabbing politicians. Anone with a gun is avoiding that area like the plague...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

I started wondering why I didn't have a Playsation 4, but then I remembered that I have a bunch of new car parts...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

We'll that and there is no defense... At all... In the entire area


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 7, 2014)

Sleepy bye time


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...




If you attempt this, I will kick your ass out of pure anger with out using any skill...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 7, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaG9SDxwPBg


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 7, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 8, 2014)

not really. i just don't condone boob punching


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

EG... u know this is my forte.....man I love J.Buffet... And u like A. Jackson?

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

What about a tit kick?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

What about a mustang that's faster than the Bee?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Come on... I'm always the last to the party. You found my weakness: drinking to remember friends past. Let's get this party started!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> Come on... I'm always the last to the party. You found my weakness: drinking to remember friends past. Let's get this party started!


You post this just as I'm finishing a drink and getting ready to fade off to bed. I really don't want a hangover, but what the hell. I'll stay up for another.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Who can see this?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks, Dex. Preciate the company


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Pics r it didn't happen.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

CSB: You in?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

See I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

You'll notice I fixed your picture as well


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

The wall on the right needs it's paint job finished


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/gallery/album/2-vt-memoriam/


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Mother gufker!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm about to crack one open. Give me a sec.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> The wall on the right needs it's paint job finished


You sound like my wife... "Why won't you finish the kitchen". can yo u cook?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/gallery/album/2-vt-memoriam/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

I can put a Totinos pizza in the oven and make ramen noodles. Otherwise I'm:


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

What picture, Dex?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

LIES!!!! CSB DOESN'T DRINK WITHOUT CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

IL Padre......we win


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

BATTLE [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Cooking is overated! Eat waht you find.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> What picture, Dex?


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=23052&amp;p=7106766


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

The house is child, cold, so I'm drinking in a sleeping bag. I find that very appropriate for this thread.

One for you, VTE. I hope you can feel your feet, wherever you are.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

And if yu can't cook, Scotch-Ramen is just fine.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> Cooking is overated! Eat waht you kill find.


Fixt


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 8, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y2icHOgC5U


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

Just started book 5 of the Game of Thrones series. Good books.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you believe in the afterlife? Seems to me there's more to this world that what we can se and feel. Myabe it's just hopeful wishing/thinking.


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Who's going to keep the noobs in line without The Banhammer?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

This is the benefit to being PST. If I move to Italy (may get PCS'sd this summer0&lt; it will be six hours to the right if EST.


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

&lt;-- believes in afterlife


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Just started book 5 of the Game of Thrones series. Good books.


STOP reading the books...or else?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

csb said:


> &lt;-- believes in afterlife


agreed...based on personal experience


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

You've been dead?!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Top, mofos


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

More worrief that if I'm wrong, it'll be a qiuet fade to dark.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Not tops it you've poseted tops two posts down. Or is it still?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

I have no idea what happens after death, but it's the one unknown that doesn't really scare me. I hate unknowns, but this is one that doesn't bother me.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

So the only EB I"ve met IRL is Sapper. He's had his share... makes me think Reservists are the real deal.!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

am I the only ne doing shots? Up to 12.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

No shots. I would be dead after 5.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

Unless it was beer, then I might make it to 10.


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Malt liquor. I'm classy.

And I can't edit from my phone. Well, I CA fm divert diver sober I can edit singer sober

Fuck!

I can edit when sober, but not know dammit now


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Ever played "100 shots"? A shot of beer, every minute for 100 mintues .


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

So I still claim top, mofos


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

What's the worst "drunk-t[e" you've ever done?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Another chance'll come'[email protected]!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

I did that the summer I worked at a guest ranch!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Some day I'll tell the story where tequila daves my life.


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Only I think we did 60 and called it a power hour


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

A 40 of Old English.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

What's a gues rant?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Old nEnlish makes me think of Genesee Cream Ale.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

I still get a bit queasy when I think of OE... :bleh:


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Guest Ranch = city slickers get to play cowboy

Workers get drunk and make fun of them at might night


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

We had a white trash party my sentio r yuear fo college and I drank that. Got some good bobie action that night from a make-sift game of stirp spin the bottle.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

I thought spin the bottle was about kissing... maybe playing it worng?


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh, now you to too good to be white teach trash?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

OK, Focus! This is about VT/ What would you do differenct if you were in the past?


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Of have driven to godforsaken north Dakota abs said hi


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

My only fear is those that pass didn't know how much I appreciate dhtem.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

I've had a few suiciedes in the miliary. I alsways asked what "should" I have done, now taw "could" I hvae done. Make sense?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 8, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y2icHOgC5U

I am a pread pretty dru da da a d dan drunk...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

csb said:


> Who's going to keep the noobs in line without The Banhammer?


I'm on that...have been for awhile now....DRINK.



Dexman PE said:


> I have no idea what happens after death, but it's the one unknown that doesn't really scare me. I hate unknowns, but this is one that doesn't bother me.


Well, we become reapers. Like that show. DRINK.



csb said:


> Malt liquor. I'm classy.
> 
> And I can't edit from my phone. Well, I CA fm divert diver sober I can edit singer sober
> 
> ...


STOP phone posting or eat some cake!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd like to think I made the decisions I did with the info I had. Second-guessing myself over "results-oriented thinking" isn't very produtive


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Emrace the drunk, EG


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> I've had a few suiciedes in the miliary. I alsways asked what "should" I have done, now taw "could" I hvae done. Make sense?


Our friend killed himself last year. I well will forever second guess. I feel the same about VTE.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 8, 2014)

i embrace every thing when i'm drunk


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

The only two kinds if music I hate are country and western. Good feeling, but BOOH! to the execution.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

csb said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a few suiciedes in the miliary. I alsways asked what "should" I have done, now taw "could" I hvae done. Make sense?
> ...


Should vs. Could. There's an infinte list of "could".


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> i embrace every thing when i'm drunk


;;Cept the toileT!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMHRq7yGdkA

Who's cutting onions?


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you think VTE is on some endless hike if the Tetons?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Wish there were more hear... VT desrse s the recongistion.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

csb said:


> Do you think VTE is on some endless hike if the Tetons?


With his god. (DOG!) Freudian slip?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

Say goodbye to yesterday.

Those are words I'll never say...


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Our lights, which never ever flicker, flickered on Tuesday night. I figure he stopped by and dicked with me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> &gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMHRq7yGdkA
> 
> Who's cutting onions?


I do like this one....

Wait...CSB get me another.....and some cake plz


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

No more Madonee!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

csb said:


> Our lights, which never ever flicker, flickered on Tuesday night. I figure he stopped by and dicked with me.


Is this like the time you tried to convince me my parents were dead?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/gallery/image/6-vtmemorial/


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/gallery/image/6-vtmemorial/
http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/gallery/album/2-vt-memoriam/


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Hate [email protected]


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/gallery/image/7-vtmemorial1/


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Who is "MODERATOR? Should I be svared?


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll get you came! Oh my...cake. CAKE!

I don't remember the parents thing.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Boooo! Jus CSB and me and MOD.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

OK, could vs. should. No kidding. In hidnsight, hwat should be divvering?


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

I thunk more come tomorrow night


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

I would look part past the dirty Jones, Jones, Jones jokes abs ask how gee wad going


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

I would look part past the dirty Jones, Jones, Jones jokes abs ask how gee wad going


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Tomorrow night is the Sebae e ball. Not sure I can make it back. Damd east costers!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Sebae e ball?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Seabee Ball!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

We're the Seabees of the Navy
We can build and we can fight
We'll pave the way to victory
And guard it day and night
And we promise that we remember
The "Seventh of December"

We're the Seabees of the Navy
Bees of the Seven Seas

The Navy wanted men
That's where we came in
Mister Brown and Mister Jones
The Owens, the Cohens and Flynn
The Navy wanted more
Of Uncle Sammy's kin
So we all joined up
And brother we're in to win


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Just the two of us.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

We don't need no stinkin' moderator;!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Emmott damn it seabees can do so mitt nut up and do!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Cell phone running low


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Cna to is all I could read!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Ruh, oh~! RechareG!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Another West Coaster here


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry... Drinking.. Deal with kids.... Drinking again.....


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes! Finalyy!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Kid's make you drinK! 15-year-old ask why. I told himit's time to porur one our for our homeys!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

We are not alone!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Bly: No peeping tom. Sho r yoursel!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Top?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Nope. ME!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Nope


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Come oN! One more?!?


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

VTE- legend and friend


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh... Idon't like you anymore. I want opt!


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry... Drinking.. Deal with kids.... Drinking again.....




Aren't your kids teenagers already? Shouldn't _they_ be bitching about not being able to be online because they have to deal with you?


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

csb said:


> Top?


Top it is. How's that happenSD?


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Eeee oooop beeeeee s,crrrrr

RG dialup keeping kids off ovine phone


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I still have a 11 year old who was at this kids night at the Rec center so I had to pick him up.....it just cause me to pause drinking... But I did spend an hour int he snow walking around trying to wrap my min around this...


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

My spelling makes me feel oddly out of place in here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry guys, time for bed. Kiddo B-day party in the morning, can't do it with hangover.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah I've been having a weird feeling lately where I do want to think about VTE, but I don't. I wish I could drink tonight, it would help me pick a GD side


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Mire dining

Mire

More drinking, less spelling!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

s'ok Dex... I got yeour back. Can Do since 1942.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Sorry guys, time for bed. Kiddo B-day party in the morning, can't do it with hangover.




That's why I'm not drinking either. Happy birthday Mini Dex 2!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Speeling is for lsoers!


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Bly! Take over!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Bly no can fly...


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay about to lose charge.

We'll miss you, VTE. It will never be the same without you.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Agreed! But we'll keep on... in his memory. Thanks for the company.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

And the laughs.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

OK.. this snt'e a fair fgifht. I"m out for the night. Sormmor i seabee all. Peaee an love on earth. Mat's the man - even after all i s said and done.! One for our hoemy!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

IlPadrino said:


> Who is "MODERATOR? Should I be svared?


I am the one who is called I AM


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

HFS you pass out for 3 hrs and you miss a couple of hundred posts


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> HFS you pass out for 3 hrs and you miss a couple of hundred posts


holy F you're back?

I like the pass out part...who's with me?!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

I believe I have the top sir. &lt;tips hat&gt;

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Damn it


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aye, fight and you may die. Run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Rohan.......

LOTR.....+0.5


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 8, 2014)

Alright, who's up for round two?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

OK it's 3:30 AM here...I'm going to bed


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm playing catch up on some work this morning. Hopefully won't kill much of my Saturday.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

But it's time to get up. The kiddos are up. It's 0630 here


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 8, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Alright, who's up for round two?


Give me a few hours I gotta go grocery shopping


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Unfortunately an afternoon drunk tank is out for me. See ya'll tonight though.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Time for an espresso and morning run.


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm headed for bike ride soon. This was epic.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

I hope to join tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

as long as the fridge is stocked, (it is) and the kids behave, _I'll be back_!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 8, 2014)

csb said:


> I'm headed for bike ride soon. This was epic.




It _was_ epic!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

Well done my friends. I shall also try to return this evening.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 8, 2014)

Not sure if the three miles made a dent in offsetting all the Amaro Averna I drank last night...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 8, 2014)

Goddamn it, I'm stuck in the field... I've gotta find a ride into town, apparently I'm only half an hour from Boston.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Goddamn it, I'm stuck in the field... I've gotta find a ride into town, apparently I'm only half an hour from Boston.


Where abouts are you?


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2014)

And you're only a half hour from legal up skirt pics


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh yeah I'm in this shiz again!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2014)

Lalala starting with cheap wine


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Better to drink the chwep shiz


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 8, 2014)

Early dinner with the family and a big ass bottle of wine... wife's aunt has been given hours to live and she has been up and down there all week... not a happy place, so there is wine... beer... and some magical lemoncello stuff with prosecco in it... tomorrow is going to hurt!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2014)

Like I found out with my mom and pancreatic cancer, don't forget to tell people you love them. You never know when your time will be cut short


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2014)

Mmmmmm... Buffalo winfs


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Big Ray.

Sitting on my porch with an MGD. I'm tired to bother with the paper bag.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

I will be spending the next couple of hours assembling my daughter's new bedroom set. Afterwards, much alcohol will be consumed..


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

I've got some work to review, but I'll be in later.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> I will be spending the next couple of hours assembling my daughter's new bedroom set. Afterwards, much alcohol will be consumed..


How was the party?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

As if the regular Olympics weren't torture enough, Mrs. NJ has decided that now we will be watching the Paralympics. There's reason enough to drink.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

On my second. This stuff is potent after only 4 hours of sleep.

Poop! Is spring forward tonight isn't it?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Yup. BS in my opinion


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Stupid farmers.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Sapper said:
> 
> 
> > Goddamn it, I'm stuck in the field... I've gotta find a ride into town, apparently I'm only half an hour from Boston.
> ...


Fort Devens


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Sapper said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Sapper said:
> ...


I see. You're 30 minutes from Boston in a different direction then I am. I would've given you a ride and bought you a beer.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2014)

You can buy me a beer. I take credit card. Number?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Matt, but truthfully I can't get out anyway, I'm in the middle of a field exercise sitting in a TOC.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> You can buy me a beer. I take credit card. Number?


Don't feel bad MS. No one on EB's ever offered to buy me a drink either.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 8, 2014)

Except maybe PBR in an attempt to trick me into doing lesbian stuff


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Just got back in from a long day skiing... About to eat and watch some tv and enjoy some of New Belgium's finest... That tequila is still burning from last night...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I will be spending the next couple of hours assembling my daughter's new bedroom set. Afterwards, much alcohol will be consumed..
> ...


I don't know. Only Mrs Dex and Mini Dex went. I was stuck at American Furniture Warehouse purchasing and subsequently assembling furniture. Bed is assembled, but room is nowhere near complete as Mrs Dex wants to move things around. Ugh


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Except maybe PBR in an attempt to trick me into doing lesbian stuff




It wasn't a trick.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 8, 2014)

had to pass out. I was exhausted.

hello, mary!


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's to you, Mat.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 8, 2014)

just copy and paste...like this


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

I got it. It came back to me. I just don't attach to posts very much.


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

Beer and roller derby. Banhammer approved, I'm sure.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 8, 2014)

were you watching or participating?

roller derby is big here...


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

If I delete one of my posts from previous page, I will have TOP!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2014)

^10k hijinks.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah. The good old days. When spamming was a reasonable way to spend time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

I still use it as a means to spend time...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a lot less time to spend spamming than I used to. No matter where I am, I'm a half-hour late for being somewhere else.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 8, 2014)

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6erUBMtV2g


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome Jedi cats. We have a barn cat named "Bubba". He kills birds, moles and other rodents, lizards, and probably assorted other small creatures.


----------



## csb (Mar 8, 2014)

My mom is the derby girl, which amused VTE to no end.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

I think that's awesome. It must keep her in good shape, except for the bruises.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Does she get to take the knee pads home for personal use?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 8, 2014)

OH! You can't say that about her mother!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, who's up for round two?
> ...


In likw Flynn



csb said:


> Beer and roller derby. Banhammer approved, I'm sure.


Derby FTW...


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Ive had 2 doubles already.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

My grandfather once told me " all women f_ck"

That was the one time we shared some beers before he died....

I was closer to my grabs dad than my dad... Sad and weird really....


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Grand dad. F'n fat fingers


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Don't all men f*ck, too?

I think that's what my Grandma DiGicooti would have told me, had I known her.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Well the plan was for ol NJmike hrre to finally get to sleep in his be for the first time since September tonight. #3 was gonna sleep in her crivbin her nurseyfir the first time. Yet, here I lay, again on the couch with a pillow and blanket


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Ohwel more time for me to spanm


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

maryannette said:


> all men wanttof*ck


^fixt


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

WTH is fox?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Put the baby i n the crib!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Even if we did, I'm in thebdog house fur somethin guess I said something stoopid


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

This has become myunofficial bed now anyway


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

heh heh. That needs to be changed.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Guaranteed not to get her Pg again this way


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

translate?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Pg= pregnant


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

I sleep on couch. she in bed. No 20 sec ride


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Got it. Baby still needs to sleep in crib.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Kinda is. Bassinet in our/wife's room


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Wife's room bc of the above mentioned


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

How old it baby?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

4 yrs old, 2 yrs ol and 2 mos old.

2 mos old is the baby in question


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Time for the baby to move out of parent's room!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Brb, gotta get #1 up for potty


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

maryannette said:


> Time for the baby to move out of parent's room!


Agrred room was set up for it today. I pissed off Mrs NJ. I'm punished now


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Try not to say antything stupid tomorrow. Maybe baby can move out tomorrrow nitght.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Easier said than done


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 9, 2014)

An early night for y'all tonight. I was well-behaved at the Seabee Ball. Time for a shot of Liquore Strega in Mat's honor. Seriously, though, I think I'm taking this special drunk tank more seriously than the rest of you. I had some beer, wine, and 17-year scotch to prime the pump. Now just some digestive.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 9, 2014)

Okay folks, I'm heading home in a few hours, there will be shenanigans in here tonight, I decree it thusly, so ready yourselves for battle.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Okay folks, I'm heading home in a few hours, there will be shenanigans in here tonight, I decree it thusly, so ready yourselves for battle.


All the more easier for more assuming Mrs NJ still has the bedroom ban on.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 9, 2014)

NJ got the bedroom banhammer. Did he call Mrs NJ a dumbass?


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

I will check in, but it must be an early night for me.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Not sure what this evening will be for me. I found out today that one of my friends lost his mother this week. The visitation is this evening. This has just not been a happy week.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry, Flyer. Be a good friend.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

Just found out that an old hs friend's son passed away recently. Her son was sevrely mentally and physically disabled but still, losing a child at the age of 35-36 is completely devastating. I hate death


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Death is part of life. As devastating as it can be, it is the end of life and we all have a beginning and an end. It is easier for those who believe in an afterlife, but it still sucks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

I know and I do believe in an afterlife. Death completely does suck as we all found out this week. Being a parent, I cannot fathom losing a child.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

Neither can I, but I have friends who have lost a child. They continue living and have a heartache forever.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 9, 2014)

BTW, I had 2 for Mat tonight - flavored vodka and diet pepsi. (Pretty good.)

Here's to you Mat. You lived a short life. You made a difference as an engineer, as a friend, as a son. I hope we have a great EB meetup with you one day.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 9, 2014)

maryannette said:


> BTW, I had 2 for Mat tonight - flavored vodka and diet pepsi.  (Pretty good.)
> 
> Here's to you Mat.  You lived a short life.  You made a difference as an engineer, as a friend, as a son.  I hope we have a great EB meetup with you one day.


As I pop open #2 right now, I raise it and say cheers to that.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Got this cup in the Keys.....reminded me of his key west trip...






Back to drinking on work nights....

Girlie drink but I'm out o beer:-


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 10, 2014)

House is finally put back together after yesterday's shindig. I say that earns me a gin n tonic.

Here's to you Mat. You were there for me at my low point, even though you were going through hell yourself. Thanks for being my homie.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 10, 2014)

How did I miss this?????

And I sat around at home all day yesterday, I could have participated!


----------



## csb (Mar 10, 2014)

RG's feet count for +23 LOTR.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 10, 2014)

I was in absolutely no shape to post in here last night. I finally dragged myself into the office about 45 minutes ago.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 10, 2014)

csb said:


> RG's feet count for +23 LOTR.




Should we add him to the leg thread in the women's forum?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 10, 2014)

^ wait, there's a "leg thread" in the women's forum?


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ wait, there's a "leg thread" in the women's forum?


x2? We need to get that peep hole established.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ wait, there's a "leg thread" in the women's forum?
> ...


Dammit, where's Fox. I KNOW he has some sort of internet hack so I can see it on my TV...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 10, 2014)

Don't waste the faith I have in you, Fox.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 10, 2014)

I hear there's a boob thread in STB as well, which will be less effort for you guys to access.


----------



## frazil (Mar 10, 2014)

I forgot about the womens forum! For some reason it doesn't keep me logged in there. I have to log back in every time I visit.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> Don't waste the faith I have in you, Fox.


Seriously! He needs to get his Jedi shit in gear on this one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 10, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ LOL


Only reason that I quoted you was to applaud you and the job that you did on the EB.com header. I am assuming that you did it. If not, disregard all praise directed at you.



Dexman PE said:


> NJ got the bedroom banhammer. Did he call Mrs NJ a dumbass?


The ban was officially lifted last night. No more sleeping on the couch. Lets see if I can keep it in my pants now too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> The ban was officially lifted last night. No more sleeping on the couch. Lets see if I can keep it in my pants now too.




Keep your pants on and your mouth shut, and you should be good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > The ban was officially lifted last night. No more sleeping on the couch. Lets see if I can keep it in my pants now too.
> ...


These are two things that I'm not really good at. This is a bigger challenge than you think


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ LOL
> ...


^ Nevermind. I was just informed that YMZ put that together. Kuddos to her.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 10, 2014)

OK... this thread is dead. I opened a bottle of wine tonight, figuring to have one last hoorah. No joy as there are just "1 users(s) are reading this topic". VTE: It'll be a while before I drink lots and *not* think of you; please keep me out of trouble.

DISCLAIMER: Lots of backspaces were used in the making of this post.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 10, 2014)

I was too trashed last night to post. I can't be getting trashed anymore at my age. It's just not cool anymore.


----------



## envirotex (Mar 11, 2014)

Obviously, no one is sleeping.


----------



## YMZ PE (Mar 11, 2014)

Note to self: don't lick envelopes while drinking red wine. It looks like I paper cut my tongue while licking the flap in a VTE-like freak injury, but was so determined to seal the envelope that I persisted even as the blood coagulated in my mouth.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been in here with you for a while VT, was drinking a bit too much but will return!


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 22, 2014)

Late!,!,


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 23, 2014)

In like Flynn


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 23, 2014)

Damn it! work getting in the way again. going home now.


----------

